# Thrift wins out over romance



## Karen Mc Dougal (18 Sep 2003)

By : Angela Henshall

Being able to manage money makes people more attractive to the opposite sex than good dress sense or owning your own home, according to Halifax research. 
Ninety-one per cent rank a good personality as the most appealing characteristic in a potential partner, followed by 89 per cent who rate a good sense of humour highly. 
Skill with personal finances ranks alongside good looks and physical attractiveness at 65 per cent. A frugal attitude to money is admired but ostentatious displays of wealth and a big bank account were voted a turn-off. 
Sixty per cent cite a person with no big debts as very important factor when choosing a partner. 
Men place greater importance on dress sense and good looks while women are more interested in work ethic, stable income and a good job.

Source : Money Marketing


----------



## piggy (18 Sep 2003)

Then I guess my private yacht, house on Shrewsbury and Ferrari won't get me anywhere with the ladies


----------



## sueellen (19 Sep 2003)

*"Then I guess my private yacht, house on Shrewsbury and Ferrari won't get me anywhere with the ladies"* 

Definitely not.  Its your great parrot jokes and obsession with alcohol that obviously attracts them :lol


----------



## piggy (19 Sep 2003)

*Its your great parrot jokes and obsession with alcohol that obviously attracts them* 

Alcohol fuelled Parrots...now there's an idea


----------



## Q (19 Sep 2003)

*Comment*

"Being able to manage money "

Is that a new fragrance..


----------



## ClubMan (25 Sep 2003)

*Re: Comment*

So that's what the ladies mean when they say that they like a man with a large packet?! :lol


----------



## piggy (25 Sep 2003)

*Re: Comment*

I have a large parrot!!!...oh right...you said large _packet_ :lol


----------



## mo3art (2 Nov 2004)

*Re: Comment*

Not unless you're playing Monopoly ;-)


----------



## daltonr (3 Nov 2004)

I'm always amazed that researchers can pinpoint the things that women are looking for in a man, when women themselves don't seem capable to pinpointing what they're looking for in a pair of shoes.



> Then I guess my private yacht, house on Shrewsbury and Ferrari won't get me anywhere with the ladies



But do you really want to spend the rest of your life with a woman who doesn't appreciate a Ferrari?

For more on what interests women, check out Bill Hicks talking about Death Row Inmates getting marriage proposals.

-Rd


----------



## piggy (3 Nov 2004)

*But do you really want to spend the rest of your life with a woman who doesn't appreciate a Ferrari?*

This post was such a long time ago now...

...but to answer that question...

...I could never love a woman who did not love me for my ferrari. 

Sure they must be all mad anyway. If I was a woman I would not want to sleep beside something that was hairy, snored a lot and got excited at the drop of a hat


----------



## rainyday (4 Nov 2004)

> something that was hairy, snored a lot and got excited at the drop of a hat


Sounds like a slobbery oul red setter....


----------



## piggy (4 Nov 2004)

*Sounds like a slobbery oul red setter....*

I've been called worse.


----------

